# Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich



## Yamamoto (14. Okt. 2011)

Hallo alle Miteinander,

bin der Tran Dinh aus dem Hochsauerlandkreis, lese ganz fleißig seit ein paar Wochen
durch das Forum und habe sehr viele wunderschönen Teiche bewundern dürfen.
Wie einige Anfänger fange ich mit einem kleinen Teich ( 4,20 meter Rund tiefe Stelle 1,2mx1,80m und 1,65m Tief) an. Schon habe ich eine ungünstige Teichform ausgewählt und unschöne Falten nicht vermeiden können.
Außerdem der Teich liegt an der Grenze von 2 Erdreichebenen mit einem Höhenunterschied von ca. 1 Meter. Jetzt möchte ich die niedrige Seite um ca. 30 cm anheben, damit ich ca 3,5 m³ Wasser dazu gewinne und die Folie nicht soviel aus dem Wasser rausguckt und auch damit später besser mit Steinen abdecken zu können.
Wie kann ich es am besten realisieren? Reicht es (statik), wenn ich mit  Betonstufen den Rand anhebe (letztes Bild, rechter Rand soll ca. 30 cm angehoben werden)?

         

MFG

Tran Dinh


----------



## buddler (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

hallo!
na klar kannst du den rand anheben.einfach betonstufen,randsteine oder eckige pflanzkübel drunter und fertig.
das klappt garantiert.
gruß jörg


----------



## Yamamoto (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hi buddler,

danke für deinen Tipp, nachher ab in den Baumarkt...
Also noch etwas möchte gerne fragen, bald wird es kalt soll ich Filter und Pumpe anschliessen oder soll ich es erst im nächsten Jahr es tun?

MFG

Tran Dinh


----------



## buddler (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

da du sicherlich keine fische im teich hast,würde ich in diesem jahr keine filtertechnik anschließen.
ist denn überhaupt eine filterung notwendig?was soll der teich denn mal werden.ein pflanzenteich mit allem was so zuwandert,oder doch eher ein besetzter fischteich?
das wasser wird durch die fallenden temperaturen eh glasklar werden.also mit algenblüte wird du wohl jetzt nicht mehr rechnen müssen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Yamamoto (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hi,

im Teich sind noch keine Fische drin, der Teich ist erst seit 3 Tagen mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt.
Ich werde den Teich vielleicht noch verkleiden und es geht dann erst im nächsten Jahr richtig los...
Vielen Dank

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## Moonlight (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hey Tran Dinh, (ist Tran nicht eigentlich der Familienname?)

herzlich willkommen 

Das mit den Steinen ist okay. Vergiß aber nicht zw. Steine und Folie noch Flies unter zu legen. Die Steine sind manchmal scharfkantig, kannst Dir sonst die Folie beschädigen.

Mandy


----------



## Yamamoto (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hi Mandy,

Tran ist eigentlich ein der meisten Nachnamen in Vietnam vergleichbar wie "Müller" in Deutschland.
Aber bei mir ist mit als Vornamen.
Den ganzen Teich mit Wasserbausteinen zu verkleiden, zweifele ich, ob es was daraus wird.
Aber da ich im ganzen Garten schon solche Steine verwendet habe, muß ich wohl damit leben, sonst passt die Optik zum Ganzen nicht mehr! 

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## Moonlight (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Danke für die Info bezüglich des Namens ... man lernt ja nie aus 

Ich habe nicht gesagt, Du sollst ringsrum Steine setzen. Da haste mich wahrscheinlich falsch verstanden. Nur an der Stelle, wo Du den Teich anheben möchtest.
Bei knapp 30cm kannste auch Ziegelsteine nehmen, die passen vielleich besser ins Gartenbild. Im Zweifelsfall kannst Du die Steine auch von außen anschütten ... ob mit Erde und dann bepflanzen oder ob mit Feldsteinen ist Dir überlassen.
Einfach nur einen Betonwall oder Erdwall würde ich nicht machen.  

Mandy


----------



## Yamamoto (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hallo,

langsam wird es!
Besatz: Habe 5 Koi geschenkt bekommen, möchte aber später noch 4 zulegen!
Oase SET4 Screenmatic 18 ist provisorisch angeschlossen.
Ich habe noch 2 Wasserschlidkröten( eine Gelb- und Rot-wange, ca. 20-25 cm).
Kann man die mit den Koi zusammen halten?

     

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## Joerg (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hallo Tran Dinh,
das ist ja toll geworden.

Bis der Filter eingelaufen ist, wird es eine Zeit dauern.
Sparsam füttern und viel WW in den nächsten Wochen.
Ich würde bein Einlaufen mal 500 Gramm normales Speisesalz reinmachen.


----------



## Yamamoto (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hi Jörg,

Danke für den Tipp. Aber wofür ist der Salz gut?
Wie gesagt, bin ganz neu in diesem Bereich!
Ich habe auch Salz für Salzwasseraquarium. Ist dieser Salz vielleicht besser?
Ich füttere die Fische 2x am Tag, so ca. 1 Esslöffel jedes Mal.

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## Joerg (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Das Meerwassersalz ist noch besser aber nicht nötig.
Beim Einlaufen des Filters entsteht immer ein Nitritpeak, die schädigende Wirkung des Nitrits auf die Kiemen kann mit Salz effektiv bekämpft werden.
Diese kleine Menge ist auch unbedenklich für Koi und Pflanzen.

Es sind recht kleine und die Menge an Futter ist ja nicht so hoch.
Der Filter muss erst die Bakterienschicht aufbauen, damit die Ausscheidungen abgebaut werden können.
Das dauert ein paar Wochen, dann sollte man wenig Füttern und die Wasserwerte oft prüfen.


----------



## Yamamoto (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hi Jörg,

Danke für die Infos. Meerwassersalz habe ich schon so, da ich Salzwasserbecken im Haus habe.
Biokick 1 Filterstarter ist zur Erstbesiedlung der Mikroorganismen ist dabei.Ich werde Morgen früh Salz einsetzen!

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## neuemmendorfer (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hi,

hast Du auch ein Süßwasserbecken im Haus? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du super Deinen Teichfilter mit dem Filterschlamm aus dem Aquariumfilter impfen.

LG Ronny


----------



## Yamamoto (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Hi Ronny,

leider kein Süßwasseraquarium! Aber dafür habe ich mein Teichwasser Quasi mit den Wasserpflanzen mit Schlamm aus einem Teich vom Freund geimpft! Jetzt habe ich auch 500g Salz reingekippt!
Ich sehe schon dass grüne Algen machen sich langsam breit trotz UVC-Lampe von 55 Watt.

Gruß

Tran Dinh


----------



## neuemmendorfer (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieder ein Anfanger-Teich*

Dann hole Dir doch noch Filterschlamm von Deinem Freund!


----------

